# Command IR Mini & lirc 0.8.6-r2

## ColeSlaw

I have just upgraded my MythTV box to a new kernel.  Everything is working great except for my CommandIR Mini.  I've upgraded lirc to version 0.8.6-r2.

I have USE="transmitter" & LIRC_DEVICES="commandir cmdir"

When I:

```
cadderly lirc # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 10c4:0003 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:1511 Hewlett-Packard

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

```

I know that it is connected.  When I run the channel change script it isn't even lighting up the commandir box.

The old kernel modules that used to be loaded no longer load (lirc_cmdir and commandir).  Let me know if I can post any other relevant information.

Help please!

Here is my emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 07 Feb 2010 18:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.utdlug.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 automount avhi bindist bzip2 caps cdb cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 ivtv java javascript joystick jpeg ldap lirc mad mailwrapper mikmod mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntponly nxclient ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png posix pppd python qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl server session snmp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd threads transcode transmitter truetype type1 unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis wifi xcomposite xine xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVICES="commandir cmdir" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

EDIT:

When I try running "lircd --driver=commandir -n" I get the following:

```
lircd-0.8.6[30042]: Unable to claim CommandIR - Is it already busy?

lircd-0.8.6[30042]: Try 'rmmod commandir' or check for other lircds
```

commandir module is not loaded and I don't seem to have any other lircds running...

The output of lsmod is:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

msp3400                27664  1

saa7115                14612  1

wm8775                  4560  2

tuner                  18248  3

tea5767                 6684  1 tuner

tda8290                11040  1 tuner

tuner_xc2028           19776  1 tuner

xc5000                 12448  1 tuner

tda9887                10780  1 tuner

tuner_simple           13588  1 tuner

tuner_types            18136  1 tuner_simple

mt20xx                 11520  1 tuner

tea5761                 5084  1 tuner

cx25840                26388  2

ivtv                  138148  4

cx2341x                12156  1 ivtv

v4l2_common            19256  7 msp3400,saa7115,wm8775,tuner,cx25840,ivtv,cx2341x

videodev               36672  11 msp3400,saa7115,wm8775,tuner,cx25840,ivtv,v4l2_common

v4l1_compat            13404  1 videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    10584  1 videodev

tveeprom               13756  1 ivtv
```

----------

## qubix

```
lircd-0.8.6[30042]: Unable to claim CommandIR - Is it already busy?

lircd-0.8.6[30042]: Try 'rmmod commandir' or check for other lircds
```

this says, that the lircd is running AFAIK.

Did you try irw and pressing buttons on the RCU?

----------

## ColeSlaw

Yes, I tried irw.  Whenever I try to use IRW or send signals with the transmitter I get the same message:

```
Feb 10 10:06:05 cadderly lircd-0.8.6[8124]: Unable to claim CommandIR - Is it already busy?

Feb 10 10:06:05 cadderly lircd-0.8.6[8124]: Try 'rmmod commandir' or check for other lircds
```

I've tried "rmmod commandir" several times.  Here is the output of lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

msp3400                27664  1

saa7115                14612  1

wm8775                  4560  2

tuner                  18248  3

tea5767                 6684  1 tuner

tda8290                11040  1 tuner

tuner_xc2028           19776  1 tuner

xc5000                 12448  1 tuner

tda9887                10780  1 tuner

tuner_simple           13588  1 tuner

tuner_types            18136  1 tuner_simple

mt20xx                 11520  1 tuner

tea5761                 5084  1 tuner

cx25840                26388  2

ivtv                  138148  0

cx2341x                12156  1 ivtv

v4l2_common            19256  7 msp3400,saa7115,wm8775,tuner,cx25840,ivtv,cx2341x

videodev               36672  7 msp3400,saa7115,wm8775,tuner,cx25840,ivtv,v4l2_common

v4l1_compat            13404  1 videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    10584  1 videodev

tveeprom               13756  1 ivtv
```

it appears to me that no lirc modules are even running.  My understanding is that it should be that way.  It's almost like I have a phantom lircd process running somewhere that I just can't track down...

Could something be starting lircd for me, other then the lircd init script?  This thing is driving me crazy.  If I go to dish network and punch the guy that made that proprietary box with the encrypted output I would.

----------

## ColeSlaw

I'm seeing this in my /var/log/messages file:

```
Feb 10 21:11:45 cadderly kernel: [96347.558752] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x40, len=3

Feb 10 21:11:45 cadderly kernel: [96347.558755] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x40, len=2

Feb 10 21:11:46 cadderly kernel: [96348.561381] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x21, len=1

Feb 10 21:11:46 cadderly kernel: [96348.561385] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x21, len=1

Feb 10 21:11:46 cadderly kernel: [96348.562246] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x40, len=3

Feb 10 21:11:46 cadderly kernel: [96348.562249] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x40, len=2

Feb 10 21:11:47 cadderly kernel: [96349.564186] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x21, len=1

Feb 10 21:11:47 cadderly kernel: [96349.564191] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x21, len=1

Feb 10 21:11:47 cadderly kernel: [96349.565058] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x40, len=3

Feb 10 21:11:47 cadderly kernel: [96349.565061] i2c-adapter i2c-4: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x40, len=2
```

Could i2c have anything to do with my issues?

----------

## 5alive

I have exactly the same problem with lirc version 0.8.6-0ubuntu2 on Ubuntu 9.10.  I'm not sure what to do  :Sad: 

----------

## ColeSlaw

I just threw $50 at it.  I bought an IguanaIR.  Should be at my house in a couple of days.  I've had enough of messing with this CommandIR mini, and I'm not dropping 100+ bucks on a new one.

----------

